# Awesome day at Pickens 5/11



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Got out yesturday around 12 noon and tossed two pomp rigs and two bigger rods Carolina rigged with cut mullet. Not a bit till around 4 pm did the sun come out a little and the tide got just right where we started catching fish. Landed a 35+ pound bull red by throwing right on other side of first sandbar with cut mullet. Fought for about 20 mins. A little later caught another that went about 20+.

















With sand fleas everywhere right now I was able to catch some some nice sized ones in the sand and throw them on the double dropper rigs. Throwing them out there just right on the edge of the sandbar we were able to land two descent sized pompano around 5pm. 


So I got bored and decided to walk out to the sandbar and cast with a 1 ounce gold Johnson spoon with 50 pound mono leader. Wasn't long before the Spanish were boiling the water for it.Ended up catching a nice Spanish on second cast and eating fresh sushi right on the beach. Every cast I either caught a Spanish or a lady fish. Funnest fishing you can do! All in all a great day and glad the weather held up for the second part of the day!


----------

